# Your shirts on celebrities



## andreeaa (Aug 20, 2011)

Has anyone had success with getting your shirts on celebrities? I've had some hits, but I'm curious to hear what others' experience has been with this and if you have any tips.


----------



## Egonomics (Aug 27, 2011)

How did you land the hits?


----------



## designerscounty (Oct 25, 2011)

I have not tried it but there is a site that you might find helpful Contact Any Celebrity | Verified Celebrity Addresses + Agent, Manager, Publicist, Production Company & Charitable Cause For Over 60,000+ Celebrities & Public Figures Worldwide! | Contact Any Celebrity - Verified Celebrity Addresses, Agents, Managers, and also How to Contact Famous Celebrities - wikiHow 
I did read somewhere that most of the celebs on tv are dressed by their wardrobe managers, so if you can get your line in front of them there is a chance, not sure how to go about doing that


----------



## applesauce (Aug 17, 2011)

andreeaa said:


> Has anyone had success with getting your shirts on celebrities? I've had some hits, but I'm curious to hear what others' experience has been with this and if you have any tips.



curious as to your own success experience,

with whom and how did you you achieve it?

thanks !


----------



## drissimages (Nov 5, 2011)

Almost $300 a year, only to get celebrity's information, Personally I don't think is a good idea


----------



## TopseyCret (Jun 4, 2010)

Its possible. Just be realistic as to who your celebrity is going to be. Iv had shirts worn by lots of celebrity hip hop artists. Have had shirts worn on MTV numerous times & been featured by twitter verified magazines. This side of the business is ALL NETWORKING. I haven't paid a single dollar for any exposure.


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

One would have to define celebrity.


----------



## SnapGraphics (Dec 21, 2010)

Nothing from my clothing line but I did print the pit shirts and embroider the polo shirts for the SHR Formula Drift team (Mopar/Dodge) this past year. Most of the shirts I have done they wear during practice and prior to the main event and they wear their sublimated crew shirts for the main events.

I also made the shirts for [desi]gn cakes & cupcakes that they wore on Food Network's Cupcake Wars.


----------



## andreeaa (Aug 20, 2011)

I used Contact any Celebrity and sent my t-shirts to celebrities that I thought would be a good fit. I got back 5 thank you notes and used those in my marketing materials and on my website to get more sales.


----------



## barkone (Feb 5, 2007)

Celebrity means being exposed, being out there always present in the mind of the consumer, in a positive light-very important.


----------



## AustinBoston17 (Mar 19, 2011)

I have gotten my shirts into the hands of 3 New England Patriots players (This is great since my brand is a Boston Sports fan brand.) I reached them for FREE!!! Through Twitter. Asked them if we could send them some complimentary shirts, when they said yes, we asked if they could just send us a picture of them in them when they get the shirts! Got 2 home addresses and sent one to the Stadium. They sent us a couple pictures, which is great for me being a fan as well as running the brand! It really helped people see that our brand is legitimate and it doesn't hurt that their team wears our shirts!


----------



## KabirC (Aug 29, 2011)

AustinBoston17 said:


> I have gotten my shirts into the hands of 3 New England Patriots players (This is great since my brand is a Boston Sports fan brand.) I reached them for FREE!!! Through Twitter. Asked them if we could send them some complimentary shirts, when they said yes, we asked if they could just send us a picture of them in them when they get the shirts! Got 2 home addresses and sent one to the Stadium. They sent us a couple pictures, which is great for me being a fan as well as running the brand! It really helped people see that our brand is legitimate and it doesn't hurt that their team wears our shirts!


Are you guys NFLPA licensed? Which players repped your clothing?


----------



## AustinBoston17 (Mar 19, 2011)

We are not NFLPA licensed. No big names in the league, just big names in the Boston sports scene. Backup rookie QB Mallett, WR Edelman, Punter Mesko. We don't really attempt to contact big names because they are far less likely to support our brand.


----------



## KabirC (Aug 29, 2011)

AustinBoston17 said:


> We are not NFLPA licensed. No big names in the league, just big names in the Boston sports scene. Backup rookie QB Mallett, WR Edelman, Punter Mesko. We don't really attempt to contact big names because they are far less likely to support our brand.


Ah ok, I am getting into the Sports clothing line. Just finished up the NFLPA licensing contract, just having a lawyer look it over and once it is signed we are officially licensed. Any tips for starting up? How well do you guys do and have celebrities helped you?


----------



## mdjice (Dec 2, 2011)

Yes because of my line of business I get celebrities in my recording studio all day, which is basically why I decided to start a clothing line.
I mainly have pics of my brand with artists and athletes. A few actors as well. It really depends on who you have access to. Just sending out shirts usually won't be enough


----------



## ohiofish (Jul 31, 2010)

Do you have the pics posted?


----------



## akumaevolution (Dec 14, 2011)

^ What he said..pics or it didnt happen...


----------



## myseps (Oct 5, 2011)

I found Warren G wearing one of my separations.


----------



## AustinBoston17 (Mar 19, 2011)

Here is a link to a picture of Pats WR Edelman and his friend in ours..

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...71312881.39112.154267681313240&type=3&theater


----------



## mdjice (Dec 2, 2011)

Not sure how to post pics from my iPhone. But you can search on Facebook cold chamber studio.
Most of you might not be familiar with them but they are pretty big in the music / entertainment world:
Baby bash, Paul wall, Paula Deanda, z-Ro , Frankie J, WWE wrestler MVP, actor Danny Trejo etx...
I'm at the airport about to jump in a 10 hours long flight. I will try to upload some pics from a computer when I reach my destination.


----------



## GSD420 (Dec 28, 2011)

I have a couple rappers wearing my clothing and i think the main aspect in blowing up in this industry is definitely having someone known rocking your clothes.


----------



## DonegalTs (Jul 16, 2008)

I agree, but other then just hoping that they buy your clothes how do you get them to wear your clothes. How do you go about asking them if they want a free t-shirt do you just go right out and ask them on twitter or something?


----------



## Zenergy (Apr 14, 2011)

It's all about personal connections. One of the lines I print has shown up on mid-level DJ's all over the world. FlareUp was recently seen wearing it in front of 30k people at a show in the Netherlands. We just know a lot of people and hit up artists when they're in town. Most of them love getting free stuff anyway, so it's a win-win.


----------



## akumaevolution (Dec 14, 2011)

Any K-Pop Fan here? First Celebrity to take notice of our brand through Instagram! SANDARA PARK from 2NE1!!! Super dope!









She is the main girl that dances with the lead singer in this music video 

gg Official Website

Play Hard; gg.


----------



## KabirC (Aug 29, 2011)

We have Vernon Wells (Angels Outfielder) rocking our shirt!









Link to it on the Facebook page: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=372227169473703&set=pu.302036313159456&type=1


----------



## pongo (Feb 12, 2012)

yep, Israeli "celebrities"
how lame is that?


----------



## Shokeapparel (Jan 25, 2012)

Hey nice site!!!!!!


----------

